# Beat-Up Guitars?



## scottro202 (Jun 27, 2009)

does anyone else love "worn-in" guitars? Like when you've owned a guitar for years, and it look as if it's been dropped out of a 2-story building...twice. 
Obviously everyone wants them in good playing condition, I'm talking about guitars like these:

clapton's blackie:








EVH's Frankenstein






Who else likes beat-up guitars?

I can't wait in 20 years when my guitars look like this 

Scotty


----------



## liamh (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm a huge fan of relic'd guitars, although as long as it's not over the top.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 27, 2009)

Some makers already propose it as a natural option 












More pics


----------



## vortex_infinium (Jun 27, 2009)

This one's been up on eBay for a while and I like the finish it's got going on though probably everyone here will disagree with me. It's badly done if you were to call it a relic finish though.


----------



## sPliNtEr_777 (Jun 27, 2009)

I love the sorta steelworks look some guitars have like james trussarts LPs and the het rust explorer


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Jun 27, 2009)

hufschmid, the tele and the classical guitar look really sweet.


----------



## willyman101 (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, love them so much. I'm planning on buying a Strat soon just so in 30 years time it will be a genuine relic... and I love how they feel.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 27, 2009)

Yeah, I got bored with my washburn and decided to have fun with some beating the fuck out of it with sandpaper of various grits.. I still have more plans for it, such as painting the headstock and putting a stencil or something that says something like Kroeker (my last name), my name in another language, or something very offensive in another language.

Anyways the pics!


----------



## troyguitar (Jun 27, 2009)

I don't mind it if it happens naturally but I find it stupid to fuck stuff up just for the hell of it.


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 27, 2009)

troyguitar said:


> I don't mind it if it happens naturally but I find it stupid to fuck stuff up just for the hell of it.


The washburn wasn't exactly intentional.. I was actually sanding it to put on another layer of red and after a bit I started beating at it more and more, and the more I did it, the more awesome it looked. I was actually originally aiming for a matte finish through fine grits but decided I'd give it a shot. My washburn serves as my experimenting guitar anyways (filled neck pup w/ fiberglass, for example. First time working with fiberglass, aswell.. LOL It was definitely interesting.)


----------



## NecroSamist (Jun 27, 2009)

I've got an old beat up MIM strat i got brand new in like '96, it's worn the hell out but i still love it. I recently went through and scalloped frets 12-21, all new hardware, pickgaurd & pickups, it's pretty sweet. Guess i should get around to posting pics of it sometime. ..


----------



## thesimo (Jun 27, 2009)

They certainly have their place. A guitar that has genuinely been played for 20 years and has a real beat-up look is kinda cool, just for the nostalgia of it. But a guitar which has been artificailly relic'd seems very pretentious to me.


----------



## jonathan_addams (Jun 27, 2009)

Love 'em.

Shiny new guitars have their place, but I LOVE battered old things. For some reason (i'm sure its to do with the fact that they have less paint on them) they just feel more "alive".

I sanded off the paint on the BC Rich Warbeast i picked up for pennies, put on a nice set of PAF clones, and a tortoiseshell pickguard, and it sounds and plays lovely.


----------



## jymellis (Jun 27, 2009)

mine






ive had for a little over 17 years now


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Jun 27, 2009)

No, something really irks me when I see beat up guitars


----------



## XeoFLCL (Jun 27, 2009)

thesimo said:


> They certainly have their place. A guitar that has genuinely been played for 20 years and has a real beat-up look is kinda cool, just for the nostalgia of it. But a guitar which has been artificailly relic'd seems very pretentious to me.





Stealthtastic said:


> No, something really irks me when I see beat up guitars


Does this mean you two dislike my ghettofied washburn? 

It was partially unintentional so it doesn't count


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 27, 2009)

Its only cool when the guitars been with you and its got battle scars that have stories etc.

I don't like the beat up for the sake of being beat up look. Vintage heads are weird... like fenders road worn series... retarded!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 27, 2009)

i like how worn-out guitars look 

i'm getting my strat copy refinished, and it's going to be nitro instead of poly paint, and i'm gunna get it totally white. it's going to be a more matte finish, as i don't like gloss finishes much, and it's going to be a pretty thin layer of paint. the point is that it'll discolour and wear off alot more, and faster, than the fat layers of poly paint that are on most guitars today.

yeah 

also, i have a distressed RG that is all matte black, with a bare wood top that is stained blood red, and there are some patches where the finish has been sanded all the way down to the wood on the back, on a couple corners, and stuff like that, where it's also stained red. looks neat, i think, i just need to oil the top.


----------



## Zahs (Jun 27, 2009)

worn out guitars.... have lots of character, a story, i guess that what is so appealing about them, you and the guitar have been through a journey. although the newer relic-ed finishs do look cool, they lack that but its made because people want that look straight away, or they are trying to pretend that the guitar is from the 1960. All in all, its a nice option to have.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 27, 2009)

Zahs said:


> worn out guitars.... have lots of character, a story, i guess that what is so appealing about them, you and the guitar have been through a journey. although the newer relic-ed finishs do look cool, they lack that but its made because people want that look straight away, or they are trying to pretend that the guitar is from the 1960. All in all, its a nice option to have.


 
exactly. That's why i'm not gonna beat up any of my guitars (I'll let nature do that), and also why I refuse to sell them (so the can get to that point). 

I cant wait to show people my (will be 20 yrs from now) beat up MIM strat and say "yeah, that ding came from my drunk friend, that came from a drop at a show", etc.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 27, 2009)

"yeah that bean looking thing caked on the front is actually from the projectile vomit of my bassist who got entirely too drunk right before a show"

I wouldn't bother with the stories and crap unless someone asked, I would really just like to see the thing age with me since the guitar is more personal to me vs something like an amp.

Guitar just feels like the 4th arm I should've been born with.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 27, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> "yeah that bean looking thing caked on the front is actually from the projectile vomit of my bassist who got entirely too drunk right before a show"
> 
> I wouldn't bother with the stories and crap unless someone asked, I would really just like to see the thing age with me since the guitar is more personal to me vs something like an amp.
> 
> Guitar just feels like the 4th arm I should've been born with.


 
that too, guitars become a part of you after a while.

wait, if guitar's your 4th arm, what's your 3rd?


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 27, 2009)




----------



## scottro202 (Jun 27, 2009)

ahhhh, ok. you couldve just told us instead of posting a pic but thank you


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 28, 2009)

I start to get some battlescars after just having my 8-string a little over 1 year.






Wonder how it will look after 10 :/


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Jun 28, 2009)

fuck that guitar is still sexy....


what battle scars? I'm not seeing it.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 28, 2009)

I think he meand between the bridge and neck pickup, under the top strings. you can see a blemish there


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 28, 2009)

its good to see its getting used rather than sitting in its case 

i like truely aged guitars....
my dads tele plus is pretty beat up....
my strat is getting there too....


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 28, 2009)

Here is a virtual replica I made couple weeks ago....

Enjoy 

Dont forget to check out the name on the headstock


----------



## Andrew_B (Jun 28, 2009)

rofl hufcaster


----------



## MF_Kitten (Jun 28, 2009)

whenever patrick makes something, it seems he names it "huf(product)"


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 28, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> whenever patrick makes something, it seems he names it "huf(product)"


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah, I could go either way on beat up guitars, but I'm just not sure how they get that beat up. How the heck did Clapton's get that beat up on the back? I have one guitar that I've played for over 20 years (not with the frequency of Clapton, tho!) and it's just got one little dent in it. Clapton's must've had all of one coat of paint or something.


----------



## Breakdown (Jun 29, 2009)

hufschmid said:


>



How do you pronounce your name Huff-sch-mid or Hughf-sch-mid
Sorry for getting off topic
lol


----------



## cataclysm_child (Jun 29, 2009)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> fuck that guitar is still sexy....
> 
> 
> what battle scars? I'm not seeing it.





scottro202 said:


> I think he meand between the bridge and neck pickup, under the top strings. you can see a blemish there



The finish there is worn off :/ I rest my fingers there when playing, kind of holding the 1st string to orientate where my pick is you know. When I pick my fingers rubbing there, and in the speed of playing bleed it´s just melting


----------



## mikernaut (Jun 29, 2009)

I usually like my guitars pristine. But recently I am really liking the reliced fiesta red and sonic blue strats. They look like they would be fun twangy guitars for playing Hendrix or Eric Johnson. But I feel conflicted buying a "reliced" guitar for the pricetags. Not to mention I have never played a strat so i might totally hate it.

some nice photography in these auctions.

2009 Fender Custom Shop '56 Strat Relic Sea Foam Green - eBay (item 260434369790 end time Jul-03-09 11:04:15 PDT)

2009 Fender Custom Shop '56 Strat Relic Fiesta Red Mint - eBay (item 260434305648 end time Jul-03-09 09:23:10 PDT)


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 29, 2009)

I doubt that I'll ever buy a pre-reliced guitar. For me, the whole appeal of a reliced guitar is in the fact that it has been well used (and abused) by the owner, and is obviously close to their heart in some way, evident in the length of time that they have played it. While I was initially pissed off about scratching my ES335 during a string change, I have, over time, come to accept that it is meant to be played, and whatever damage occurs as a result of this is totally fine. I don't think that I'll ever understand those who relentlessly baby their guitars (the obvious exception being the man who wishes to sell it at some point). Me, I buy guitars to play them, and battle scars give the instrument a history, and shows it's purpose.

EDIT: Check out aeolian's Jackson 7, and the ding in the upper horn.


----------



## hairychris (Jun 29, 2009)

Genuine use, yes. Relic, nonononononononooo!

That's just me.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 29, 2009)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/se...urn-burst-final-and-now-the-waiting-game.html


----------



## Stitch (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm not really 'for' relic'd guitars - i despise the Fender custom shop jobs as it's just soulless - but guitars with a story are cool. My RGA has been owned by several people, gigged, had beer and blood thrown over it, various belts scraped against it, two sets of pickups, been hit with a pint glass and scraped by numerous picks. I've just ordered some gnarly-as-fuck-BKP's to stick in there to continue the idea.


----------



## scottro202 (Jun 30, 2009)

Stitch said:


> I'm not really 'for' relic'd guitars - i despise the Fender custom shop jobs as it's just soulless - but guitars with a story are cool. My RGA has been owned by several people, gigged, had beer and blood thrown over it, various belts scraped against it, two sets of pickups, been hit with a pint glass and scraped by numerous picks. I've just ordered some gnarly-as-fuck-BKP's to stick in there to continue the idea.


 
pic please? 

and I like that yours has a story. 

My amp has seen it's better days as well. It was made in 1974-9 (that was when this line was made), and part of the tolex is ripped, the grille (cloth in front of speakers, not sure of technical term) WAS a grayish color, but is turning a tad brown, and had a "P.S." spraypainted on the top that has been fading away.

My grandparents bought it from this guy who's a pro musician for about $30. I told my grandparents that it was actually worth much more, and they wanted to give it back!! I convinced 'em otherwise. I may have gotten into an "altercation" with that guys son, and may have given him a bruise or 2, so I was afraid he'd want it back.

in my defense, he totally deserved it


----------



## poopyalligator (Jun 30, 2009)

I like guitars that have some some character in them. I still have the first ibanez rg that i bought. It is an ibanez rg470. It used to be flat black and not have many bruises, and the headstock wasnt chipped. Even with all of its flaws it still plays like a champ. As far as guitars that are made to look like shit when they are brand new. I really dont like those. I think it is pretty dumb to buy a new guitar like that. If it is used then it is alright.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Jun 30, 2009)

I forgot to say - While I'm all for dings, dents etc (provided they've come about through normal use and not "manufactured" distressing), I don't think that I could live with a dinged neck. That would probably need sorted, and fast.


----------



## ugg im kyle (Jun 30, 2009)

I don't think I would buy a guitar made to look aged. If it was something I had for years and didn't want to part with and still loved playing, i'd hold onto it.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 30, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> I forgot to say - While I'm all for dings, dents etc (provided they've come about through normal use and not "manufactured" distressing), I don't think that I could live with a dinged neck. That would probably need sorted, and fast.



I plan to build a guitar neck pretty soon with a neck made out of walnut which has been attacked by thermites 120 years ago


----------



## jymellis (Jun 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I plan to build a guitar neck pretty soon with a neck made out of walnut which has been attacked by thermites 120 years ago


 
i dont know man, they use some awefully killer timber for telephone poles here in ohio. it has this awesome grey color with this "sealing" tar at the bottom lol. ill try and get a pic for ya.


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 30, 2009)

jymellis said:


> i dont know man, they use some awefully killer timber for telephone poles here in ohio. it has this awesome grey color with this "sealing" tar at the bottom lol. ill try and get a pic for ya.



I'm not going to be using a telephone pole


----------



## jymellis (Jun 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I'm not going to be using a telephone pole


 
bit it would be sooo much better than the termite eaten walnut


----------



## hufschmid (Jun 30, 2009)

jymellis said:


> bit it would be sooo much better than the termite eaten walnut



 You will understand when you will see it, dont worry its not been eaten like a dead in a graveyard 

BTW Bob Benedetto built a jazz guitar with a spruce top which was eaten by thermites a couple years ago, thats where I got the idea


----------



## jymellis (Jun 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> You will understand when you will see it, dont worry its not been eaten like a dead in a graveyard
> 
> BTW Bob Benedetto built a jazz guitar with a spruce top which was eaten by thermites a couple years ago, thats where I got the idea


 

i cant wait then


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2009)

hufschmid said:


> I plan to build a guitar neck pretty soon with a neck made out of walnut which has been attacked by thermites 120 years ago



i think i remember you posting that shit in a thread. that's what i need for the neck of my burned one!


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 30, 2009)

^^Yeah i'm anxious to see this termite neck 
It sounds strange, but i have a feeling that its gonna be killer (cuz everything that Huf does is killer )

We are definitely gonna need some pics!!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Jun 30, 2009)

Relic'd guitars look cool IMO if you did all the damage yourself. I'm not to into the whole Fender" pay big money for a new beat up one". I did try one and it was really nice but I would not want to pay out the cash for one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2009)

^ this... 

i saw one of the relic'd fenders in Guitar Center the day i bought my 7321. it was like $1k. i paid $260 for my 7321 and i think it's sexier now that i've damaged it myself. plus now i have a story to tell


----------



## liamh (Jun 30, 2009)

Jaco's bass..


/thread


----------



## Konfyouzd (Jun 30, 2009)

^


----------



## Arctodus (Jun 30, 2009)

I like beat up guitars. Not like trashed but just well played. I've held an original 68 telecaster that was a jazz players guitar.. worn in a deep amber tint and smelled like a smoked filled jazz club. Loved it but I didn't have the 3k at the time to buy it. 

I never liked eddies guitar though. But to each their own. Because its the status it is, any other time it would just be considered junk because of its condition and looks.


----------

